

Lessons I learnt from porting Diablo - coderdude
http://petewarden.typepad.com/searchbrowser/2009/12/three-lessons-i-learnt-from-porting-diablo.html

======
smountcastle
Wasn't this posted to HN almost a year ago? Is there something that makes this
relevant again?

~~~
coderdude
Was it? Might be nice if someone could find the comment thread for it.

~~~
smountcastle
searchyc.com found this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=975917>

~~~
coderdude
Thanks for finding it. I thought HN doesn't allow duplicate submissions from
the exact same URL. Weird.

~~~
Kliment
It doesn't, but they expire. So once some time has passed you can submit the
same URL again. Some things keep popping up here every few months, and some
deservedly so. I do wish there was a way to get an autolink to the old threads
though. As it is, someone finds it quickly enough, but why not automate it?

